# Cosa vi piace di più e cosa di meno?



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Quali sono i lavori domestici che fate più volentieri (o meno malvolentieri, non sottilizziamo)? 
Io faccio outing: detesto lavare il pavimento e buttare la spazzatura. Non sono capace di mettere in ordine e soprattutto buttare via (a parte appena separata...roba da trasloco). 
Mi piace cucinare, ripulire la cucina. Progettare cambiamenti. 
 E voi?


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2019)

Mi piace cucinare. Punto. 
Il resto evito o faccio controvoglia, se proprio devo.
Mi occupo però di giardinaggio (incluso orto) e di piccole manutenzioni.
Per anni, visto che la moglie lavorava spesso di sabato e/o domenica, con due ragazzini in casa, facevo tutto quello che serviva.
Credo di essere complementare nello spazio di vita comune, dove ciascuno a casa nostra si è scelto più o meno cosa fare, inclusi i figli che comunque visto che  "Questa casa non è un albergo" hanno dei loro compiti.
E vorrei ben vedere non fosse così.


----------



## Lostris (29 Dicembre 2019)

Nessuno... è contemplato?  

Se potessi avere lo chef, la donna di servizio e delle pulizie mi dedicherei volentieri ad altre attività.

Mi piace cucinare alcuni piatti. toh.
E, occasionalmente, riordinare alcuni spazi della casa o decorarli.

Detesto stirare e lo evito. 
Non mi piace pulire il bagno. 

Il resto delle cose lo faccio perché devo.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2019)

A parte qualche lavoro di manutenzione pure io, non mi dispiace pulire là dove è pure contemplato l'uso dell'acqua. Quindi si a bagni, cucina e pavimenti. Detesto rifare il letto e fare la polvere, non danno troppa soddisfazione.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2019)

Mi piace fare la spesa e, se devo nutrire qualcuno, scegliere cose che apprezza. Preferirei un aiuto per portarla a casa.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Non cucino e non stiro perché non mi viene più permesso.
Pulisco i bagni il salotto, la taverna, le scarpe di tutti, la stufa.
Tengo il giardino, taglio la siepe due volte l'anno, tengo pulito il fuori casa, mi occupo degli animali.
Quando mia moglie lavorava all'estero (Asia) ed avevo due figli, uno di 3 ed uno di 1, ho imparato a fare tutto senza alcun aiuto esterno, mai voluto peraltro.
Non ragiono in base a ciò che mi piace o non mi piace, io faccio ciò che va fatto e bon.
Mi arrangio come elettricista, muratore, idraulico, quindi in casa mia sistemo quasi tutto io, tranne l'imbiancare, perché la mia vena artistica non piace alla mia consorte.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2019)

Non mi piace nulla dei lavori domestici 
Ho una signora che mi aiuta e quindi mi limito a stirare quando lei non riesce a stirare tutto (sempre, Veneto una volta la settimana) e dare una passata ai bagni visto che una volta non basta
In cucina ci pensa mio marito
Sono la perfetta casalinga praticamente ahahah


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ragiono in base a ciò che mi piace o non mi piace, io faccio ciò che va fatto e bon.


 esattamente questo


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non cucino e non stiro perché non mi viene più permesso.
> Pulisco i bagni il salotto, la taverna, le scarpe di tutti, la stufa.
> Tengo il giardino, taglio la siepe due volte l'anno, tengo pulito il fuori casa, mi occupo degli animali.
> Quando mia moglie lavorava all'estero (Asia) ed avevo due figli, uno di 3 ed uno di 1, ho imparato a fare tutto senza alcun aiuto esterno, mai voluto peraltro.
> ...


Un amante perfetto.... oooops....volevo dire marito


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

Anch'io aggiusto le cose, faccio da mangiare spesso, la spesa sempre io, pulizia anche abbastanza di frequente, stirare no, pitturare le pareti sì anche se l'ultima volta l'ho fatto fare, quando capita pulire sopra gli armadi sopra i mobili. Ma non è che provi soddisfazione a fare queste cose. Nell'altra vita avevo chi stirava chi veniva a  pulire....
Alla fine sono tutti lavori di routine e quindi bisogna organizzarsi per ottenere di più con il minimo sforzo. Io non mi sono mai realizzato attraverso il lavoro qualunque fosse, tantomeno nelle pulizie di casa e nelle faccende domestiche in genere. Al più posso dire che ci sia una certa soddisfazione, sarebbe anche Maggiore Se naturalmente mi pagassero 
Ma naturalmente non sono obbligato se non voglio fare alcune cose non le faccio! Di tempo ne abbiamo entrambi pertanto.... Il problema è che come dice il proverbio : Chi ha tempo non aspetti tempo, e  a volte si rimandano alcune cose.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Un amante perfetto.... oooops....volevo dire marito


Le farei anche da single, quando cresci facendo da genitore ai tuoi fratelli, impari a fare tutto senza andare a scuola.


----------



## stany (31 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le farei anche da single, quando cresci facendo da genitore ai tuoi fratelli, impari a fare tutto senza andare a scuola.


Per questo sei così estroverso!


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono i lavori domestici che fate più volentieri (o meno malvolentieri, non sottilizziamo)?
> Io faccio outing: detesto lavare il pavimento e buttare la spazzatura. Non sono capace di mettere in ordine e soprattutto buttare via (a parte appena separata...roba da trasloco).
> Mi piace cucinare, ripulire la cucina. Progettare cambiamenti.
> E voi?


Amo tutto ciò che ha a che fare con i vestiti: lavarli, stirarli, catalogarli in base al colore , fare cernite da regalare, modificarli, colorarli, piegarli, tenerli in ordine e profumati, sia i miei che quelli del resto della famiglia. Detesto pulire la casa (il grosso lo fa qualcuno per me).
Sto imparando a cucinare e mi piace un sacco produrmi anche in piatti elaborati, spesso senza successo, ma mi diverte provarci. Non ho il pollice verde. 'nzomma l'unica cosa che mi riesce bene è buttarmi addosso la roba che ho negli armadi


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Amo tutto ciò che ha a che fare con i vestiti: lavarli, stirarli, catalogarli in base al colore , fare cernite da regalare, modificarli, colorarli, piegarli, tenerli in ordine e profumati, sia i miei che quelli del resto della famiglia. Detesto pulire la casa (il grosso lo fa qualcuno per me).
> Sto imparando a cucinare e mi piace un sacco produrmi anche in piatti elaborati, spesso senza successo, ma mi diverte provarci. Non ho il pollice verde. 'nzomma l'unica cosa che mi riesce bene è buttarmi addosso la roba che ho negli armadi


Ti pagherei!


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti pagherei!


Ma lo farei gratis! 
Giusto ti chiederei qualche consulenza ogni tanto, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ma lo farei gratis!
> Giusto ti chiederei qualche consulenza ogni tanto, eh.


Ti aspetto a Milano... giusto per farti divertire


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti aspetto a Milano... giusto per farti divertire


Te l'ho già detto che quelle zone mi sono (leggermente) invise?


----------



## ipazia (12 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono i lavori domestici che fate più volentieri (o meno malvolentieri, non sottilizziamo)?
> Io faccio outing: detesto lavare il pavimento e buttare la spazzatura. Non sono capace di mettere in ordine e soprattutto buttare via (a parte appena separata...roba da trasloco).
> Mi piace cucinare, ripulire la cucina. Progettare cambiamenti.
> E voi?


A me piace aver cura della casa. 
Quindi tutti i lavori che riguardano il renderla pulita, ordinata, spaziosa, ariosa e profumata. 
Mi piace che sia calda e accogliente. Quindi tagliare la legna, accatastarla, spostarla. 
Mi piace la fatica fisica. Quindi tutti quei lavori che mi portano a percepirla. 
Sono impaziente e poco contemplativa, quindi il cucinare, le piccole attenzioni del preparare i cibi mi annoiano ed è una di quelle cose che preferibilmente delego. Se sono sola, cucino. Ma non è un piacere. E' un servizio/dovere che faccio a me stessa per aver cura di me. 
Non mi piacciono i vestiti. Quindi non mi piace stendere, e men che meno stirare. 
Fosse per me se un vestito è pulito non ha bisogno di altro. 
Ma mi adeguo al fatto che non si possa andare ovunque coi vestiti stropicciati e spiegazzati. 
Poi se devo stirare lo faccio, veloce e bene. Ma è una cosa che mi fa incazzare fare, mi sembra di perdere un sacco di tempo per rispondere ad esigenze che non sono mie e tendo a stirare inveendo contro il mondo. 
Mi piace la terra e mi piace sporcarmi. Quindi mi piace aver cura del giardino, del campo, dell'orto, del bosco. 
Mi piace periodicamente ribaltare tutto e cambiare l'ordine negli spazi...questo mi piace proprio un sacco!! Ribaltare tutto, fare casino e poi ricostruire un ordine. E' come giocare.


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Adoro cucinare e modestamente sono molto bravo, mi piace fare la spesa, sono bravissimo con il giardinaggio, ed eccezionale con bambini (i miei e degli altri),  non amo il disordine quindi metto in ordine spesso anche se non amo fare i cambi di stagione che delego volentieri, so stirare e rassettare ma delego alla colf, non so fare lavatrice, non mi ci impegno proprio. Non so fare interventi di manutenzione tipo idraulico o cose elettriche...curo tutti gli impegni burocratici/economici dal condominio, alle bollette ai tagliandi auto.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Adoro cucinare e modestamente sono molto bravo, mi piace fare la spesa, sono bravissimo con il giardinaggio, ed eccezionale con bambini (i miei e degli altri),  non amo il disordine quindi metto in ordine spesso anche se non amo fare i cambi di stagione che delego volentieri, so stirare e rassettare ma delego alla colf, non so fare lavatrice, non mi ci impegno proprio. Non so fare interventi di manutenzione tipo idraulico o cose elettriche...curo tutti gli impegni burocratici/economici dal condominio, alle bollette ai tagliandi auto.


Quasi un annuncio matrimoniale


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quasi un annuncio matrimoniale


Max pulizia, solo persone serie, no perditempo.


----------



## Max78 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono i lavori domestici che fate più volentieri (o meno malvolentieri, non sottilizziamo)?
> Io faccio outing: detesto lavare il pavimento e buttare la spazzatura. Non sono capace di mettere in ordine e soprattutto buttare via (a parte appena separata...roba da trasloco).
> Mi piace cucinare, ripulire la cucina. Progettare cambiamenti.
> E voi?


Mi piace rispondere a questa domanda perche sono  un padre che fa la mamma quando mia moglie non c'è. 
I più volentieri sono fare le lavatrici e stendere gli indumenti,  tenere la cucina pulita e in ordine,  frigo compreso, 
Lavare a terra.  
Quelli meno volentieri e sopratutto stirare, 
Lavare il bagno, e togliere la polvere.... 
Quando mia moglie non c'è,  ho la mia vicina di casa che su richiesta mi stira una montagna di indumenti.  Ovviamente a pagamento,  mia moglie non lo sa,  o forse fa finta di non sapere. 
La spazzatura la butto sempre io indipendentemente se c'è mia moglie. 
Qui c'è l'indifferenziata ogni sera un tipo di rifiuto.  Odio pulire il forno,  evito quando e possibile di utilizzare.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> Mi piace rispondere a questa domanda perche sono  un padre che fa la mamma quando mia moglie non c'è.
> I più volentieri sono fare le lavatrici e stendere gli indumenti,  tenere la cucina pulita e in ordine,  frigo compreso,
> Lavare a terra.
> Quelli meno volentieri e sopratutto stirare,
> ...


Ah..la vicina....


----------



## Max78 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Lo sapevo che qualcuno di voi avrebbe affermato qualcosa del genere


----------



## ladyred (27 Febbraio 2020)

non mi piace pulire la doccia dai capelli.... mi piace lavare i pavimenti e fare la lavatrice.
odio lavare i piatti


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2020)

mi par di capire che stirare piace quasi a nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> Mi piace rispondere a questa domanda perche sono  un padre che fa la mamma quando mia moglie non c'è.
> I più volentieri sono fare le lavatrici e stendere gli indumenti,  tenere la cucina pulita e in ordine,  frigo compreso,
> Lavare a terra.
> Quelli meno volentieri e sopratutto stirare,
> ...


La lavatrice non l’avevo neanche considerata, per me è come lavarmi, una cosa che non mi accorgo di fare


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

Io non ho mai capito “devo pulire il bagno”. Ognuno quando lo usa lo lascia pulito.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai capito “devo pulire il bagno”. Ognuno quando lo usa lo lascia pulito.


ottimista


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ottimista


A casa mi è sempre stato così.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2020)

casa tua non è tutto il mondo, in questo caso per tua fortuna


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> casa tua non è tutto il mondo, in questo caso per tua fortuna


Intendevo che basta educarsi ed educare. Non è uno sforzo sovrumano lasciare il water pulito o risciacquare la vasca o la doccia, così come gli altri sanitari. Poi può essere necessario spazzare o lavare il pavimento, ma vista la metratura dei bagni, non è un gran lavoro.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Io quando pulisco i bagni tiro su un bel po' di polvere dal pavimento, pulisco la ceramica eliminando la patina di acqua saponata che inevitabilmente si addensa, lucido le cromature dei rubinetti e dei tappi, sgrasso le superfici ove necessario. Per qualche minuto torna a brillare.
Periodicamente agisco anche sul calcare.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che basta educarsi ed educare. Non è uno sforzo sovrumano lasciare il water pulito o risciacquare la vasca o la doccia, così come gli altri sanitari. Poi può essere necessario spazzare o lavare il pavimento, ma vista la metratura dei bagni, non è un gran lavoro.


infatti quando all'università beccai il tipo che non tirava mai lo sciacquone e lasciava la doccia peggio del water, mìlo chiusi a chiave nel bagno e non l'ho fatto uscire finchè non ha sistemato.

ogni tanto anche il metodo nazicom è utile, specialmente con gli zozzoni


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti quando all'università beccai il tipo che non tirava mai lo sciacquone e lasciava la doccia peggio del water, mìlo chiusi a chiave nel bagno e non l'ho fatto uscire finchè non ha sistemato.
> 
> ogni tanto anche il metodo nazicom è utile, specialmente con gli zozzoni


In fase formativa non è necessario. Diventano abitudini acquisite, come ...lavarsi le mani.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io quando pulisco i bagni tiro su un bel po' di polvere dal pavimento, pulisco la ceramica eliminando la patina di acqua saponata che inevitabilmente si addensa, lucido le cromature dei rubinetti e dei tappi, sgrasso le superfici ove necessario. Per qualche minuto torna a brillare.
> Periodicamente agisco anche sul calcare.


vieni a casa mia?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi par di capire che stirare piace quasi a nessuno


a me si


----------



## Max78 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai capito “devo pulire il bagno”. Ognuno quando lo usa lo lascia pulito.


Capita molto spesso che alcuni capi vanno trattati prima di metterli in lavatrice, come ben  tu sai, vanno anche selezionati. 
Io ho figli piccoli, il water lo puliscono, ma per la loro età non posso pretendere che mi puliscono lavabo, specchio e piastrelle.


----------



## Max78 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che basta educarsi ed educare. Non è uno sforzo sovrumano lasciare il water pulito o risciacquare la vasca o la doccia, così come gli altri sanitari. Poi può essere necessario spazzare o lavare il pavimento, ma vista la metratura dei bagni, non è un gran lavoro.


Beh però Brunetta,  metti il bagno, le camere da letto da sistemare, il salone, la cucina dopo la colazione, niente niente un oretta ci vuole!!!


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In fase formativa non è necessario. Diventano abitudini acquisite, come ...lavarsi le mani.


a 19-20 anni pretendo che tu sappia tirare lo sciacquone e non lasciare la doccia peggio di una fiogna di Calcutta. e se non lo capisci con le buone, ti chiudo a chiave nel bagno con secchio e spazzolone e guanti e non esci finchè non hai finito, sennò se tu non pulire io te spedire Svalbard in mutande a gennaio.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> Beh però Brunetta,  metti il bagno, le camere da letto da sistemare, il salone, la cucina dopo la colazione, niente niente un oretta ci vuole!!!


Minimo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> Capita molto spesso che alcuni capi vanno trattati prima di metterli in lavatrice, come ben  tu sai, vanno anche selezionati.
> Io ho figli piccoli, il water lo puliscono, ma per la loro età non posso pretendere che mi puliscono lavabo, specchio e piastrelle.


Ma se quando lo uso io lo lascio pulito non si accumula niente.
Vorrei tanto essere come mia madre che ogni utensile che usava lo puliva e metteva via. Quando aveva finito di cucinare era tutto pulito, restavano solo i piatti e posate da pulire.



Max78 ha detto:


> Beh però Brunetta,  metti il bagno, le camere da letto da sistemare, il salone, la cucina dopo la colazione, niente niente un oretta ci vuole!!!


Io sono negata e dico che non faccio niente. È il bagno che lascio sempre pulito.



perplesso ha detto:


> a 19-20 anni pretendo che tu sappia tirare lo sciacquone e non lasciare la doccia peggio di una fiogna di Calcutta. e se non lo capisci con le buone, ti chiudo a chiave nel bagno con secchio e spazzolone e guanti e non esci finchè non hai finito, sennò se tu non pulire io te spedire Svalbard in mutande a gennaio.


Oltretutto Gandhi è partito dalle latrine.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io quando pulisco i bagni tiro su un bel po' di polvere dal pavimento, pulisco la ceramica eliminando la patina di acqua saponata che inevitabilmente si addensa, lucido le cromature dei rubinetti e dei tappi, sgrasso le superfici ove necessario. Per qualche minuto torna a brillare.
> Periodicamente agisco anche sul calcare.


Che uomo !


----------



## ivanl (28 Febbraio 2020)

Io cucino volentieri, per tutto il resto c'e' mastercard
Mia moglie è tra quegli esseri strani a cui piace stirare, comunque


----------



## void (29 Febbraio 2020)

Mi piace cucinare,  quando ho tempo, nel weekend. Il mio lavoro mi porta spesso fuori dall'Italia, anche per periodi lunghi, e purtroppo  non ho molte occasioni per farlo.
Odio invece fare i letti, piegare la biancheria e gli indumenti lavati.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Io sporco .


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Leggo di mariti partecipi nello gestire la casa. Ma solo io ho trovato quello storto?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggo di mariti partecipi nello gestire la casa. Ma solo io ho trovato quello storto?


Noi condividevamo tutto, non in modo pari, ma seguendo le abilità. Io, ad esempio, facevo la spesa e cucinavo, lui metteva i piatti nella lavastoviglie e buttava la spazzatura. Io avrei potuto svolgere le sue, anche se non le gradivo, lui era preferibile che non svolgesse le mie


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggo di mariti partecipi nello gestire la casa. Ma solo io ho trovato quello storto?


No , ci sono anche io.
Cavolo , se non fossi stata impegnata, fra tutti questi uomini c’era una bella scelta.



oriente70 ha detto:


> Io sporco .


Sei per caso mio marito ?



Lara3 ha detto:


> No , ci sono anche io.
> Cavolo , se non fossi stata impegnata, fra tutti questi uomini c’era una bella scelta.


Comunque il mio amante fa veramente molto, ho avuto occasione di vedere quando aveva affittato una casa. Sempre a fare qualcosa. Anzi faceva più lui. Non mi lasciava fare niente senza condividere; per me è stata una rivelazione vedere che esistono uomini così.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2020)

Il compagno di mia figlia torna prima di lei, cucina (con ambizioni master chef) e quando lei rientra trova pronto e le pentole lavate. 
Mio figlio compartecipa alle pulizie, è più ritroso nel cucinare. Lei si prodiga nello stiro. Lui si diverte a trovare le magliette stirate, cosa che io non ho mai fatto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noi condividevamo tutto, non in modo pari, ma seguendo le abilità. Io, ad esempio, facevo la spesa e cucinavo, lui metteva i piatti nella lavastoviglie e buttava la spazzatura. Io avrei potuto svolgere le sue, anche se non le gradivo, lui era preferibile che non svolgesse le mie


manco la spazzatura


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> manco la spazzatura


E’ pesante, vero ?
Ne hai parlato? Cosa dice lui ?
Il mio sta zitto e se insisto che metta 4 piatti in lavastoviglie ne mette 2 e gli altri non li tocca.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggo di mariti partecipi nello gestire la casa. Ma solo io ho trovato quello storto?


Magari qualcuna è riuscita a raddrizzare o a non sccettare quello storto che si è dovuto adeguare..
Discorso già fatto


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No , ci sono anche io.
> Cavolo , se non fossi stata impegnata, fra tutti questi uomini c’era una bella scelta.


Ecco invece da donna io non capisco come un uomo che faccia le faccende domestiche diventi improvvisamente uno tra cui scegliere 
Forse perché ho sposato un uomo che in casa sa fare tutto e mi cambierei con altri che non hanno queste qualità ma altre 
A me indispone spesso vedergli fare cose invece che farne altre o semplicemente rilassarsi con me


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco invece da donna io non capisco come un uomo che faccia le faccende domestiche diventi improvvisamente uno tra cui scegliere
> Forse perché ho sposato un uomo che in casa sa fare tutto e mi cambierei con altri che non hanno queste qualità ma altre
> A me indispone spesso vedergli fare cose invece che farne altre o semplicemente rilassarsi con me


Ti parlo da donna che non riceve nessun aiuto in casa. La totale mancanza di aiuto rivela indifferenza verso il partner: menefreghismo. Indifferenza se l’altro è malato o stanco, oppure se ha partorito 4 giorni fa. Quindi, quando vedo un uomo che da una mano lo vedo anche come cura verso di me. È trovo veramente molto sexy un uomo che sa mettere a posto in cucina piuttosto uno che non sa neanche dove si trova il mestolo.
Poi nessuno ha detto che un uomo che sa fare le cose in casa , non sappia fare le cose in camera da letto. Al contrario 
Oppure che un uomo che sa fare cose in casa debba non sapere fare altre cose.
Mio marito non ha nessuna abilità sportiva, artistica o altro. Non mi viene in mente niente. 
Mio amante oltre a fare cose in casa, fa tanti sport, sa suonare, parla tante lingue.


----------



## stany (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti parlo da donna che non riceve nessun aiuto in casa. La totale mancanza di aiuto rivela indifferenza verso il partner: menefreghismo. Indifferenza se l’altro è malato o stanco, oppure se ha partorito 4 giorni fa. Quindi, quando vedo un uomo che da una mano lo vedo anche come cura verso di me. È trovo veramente molto sexy un uomo che sa mettere a posto in cucina piuttosto uno che non sa neanche dove si trova il mestolo.
> Poi nessuno ha detto che un uomo che sa fare le cose in casa , non sappia fare le cose in camera da letto. Al contrario
> Oppure che un uomo che sa fare cose in casa debba non sapere fare altre cose.
> Mio marito non ha nessuna abilità sportiva, artistica o altro. Non mi viene in mente niente.
> Mio amante oltre a fare cose in casa, fa tanti sport, sa suonare, parla tante lingue.


E ciula meglio di tuo marito


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E ciula meglio di tuo marito


Questo è indiscutibile


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti parlo da donna che non riceve nessun aiuto in casa. La totale mancanza di aiuto rivela indifferenza verso il partner: menefreghismo. Indifferenza se l’altro è malato o stanco, oppure se ha partorito 4 giorni fa. Quindi, quando vedo un uomo che da una mano lo vedo anche come cura verso di me. È trovo veramente molto sexy un uomo che sa mettere a posto in cucina piuttosto uno che non sa neanche dove si trova il mestolo.
> Poi nessuno ha detto che un uomo che sa fare le cose in casa , non sappia fare le cose in camera da letto. Al contrario
> Oppure che un uomo che sa fare cose in casa debba non sapere fare altre cose.
> Mio marito non ha nessuna abilità sportiva, artistica o altro. Non mi viene in mente niente.
> Mio amante oltre a fare cose in casa, fa tanti sport, sa suonare, parla tante lingue.


Non paragonavo tuo marito con amante che abbiamo capito essere la perfezione fatta a persona...
È solo che non reputo una qualità fare delle cose in casa. Ma la normalità 
Se uno non fa nulla c’è un problema suo e ti chi lo permette secondo me. Nulla di personale
Se penso alle qualità di un uomo non penso ai mestieri domestici. Forse perché non conviverei con nessuno uomo donna amico che non collaborasse al mantenimento della casa


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non paragonavo tuo marito con amante che abbiamo capito essere la perfezione fatta a persona...
> È solo che non reputo una qualità fare delle cose in casa. Ma la normalità
> Se uno non fa nulla c’è un problema suo e ti chi lo permette secondo me. Nulla di personale
> Se penso alle qualità di un uomo non penso ai mestieri domestici. Forse perché non conviverei con nessuno uomo donna amico che non collaborasse al mantenimento della casa


Ecco : giusto considerare la normalità là collaborazione in casa. 
Avevo inteso che era una qualità alla quale non ci tenevi, errore mio.
Certo che una parte di responsabilità è mia: non dovevo permettere dall’inizio che questo accada. Complice anche la situazione che avevo visto in casa da piccola. Comunque qualsiasi cosa facessi per rendere più vivibile la convivenza nel senso di una collaborazione da parte sua alle faccende domestiche... i risultati sono scarsi. È refrattario a qualsiasi cambiamento.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco : giusto considerare la normalità là collaborazione in casa.
> Avevo inteso che era una qualità alla quale non ci tenevi, errore mio.
> Certo che una parte di responsabilità è mia: non dovevo permettere dall’inizio che questo accada. Complice anche la situazione che avevo visto in casa da piccola. Comunque qualsiasi cosa facessi per rendere più vivibile la convivenza nel senso di una collaborazione da parte sua alle faccende domestiche... i risultati sono scarsi. È refrattario a qualsiasi cambiamento.


Non la considero una qualità . Vale per gli uomini e per le donne. Non faccio distinzione


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non la considero una qualità . Vale per gli uomini e per le donne. Non faccio distinzione


Allora senso di responsabilità, cura verso il partner.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora senso di responsabilità, cura verso il partner.


Ma perché verso il partner?
Dando per scontato che se fa il lavoro di casa fa un favore a noi . non è che se cucina lo ringrazio o lui mi ringrazia se stiro le camicie


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché verso il partner?
> Dando per scontato che se fa il lavoro di casa fa un favore a noi . non è che se cucina lo ringrazio o lui mi ringrazia se stiro le camicie
> [/
> Non è questione di ringraziare, ma non compartecipare e lasciare tutto sulla gobba del partner è segno di egoismo e menefreghismo.
> Se fa qualcosa in casa non è mica un favore per la comunità, ma per il partner che non resta schiacciato dalle incombenze mentre l’altro consuma il telecomando.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

Se lo percepisci come un favore vuol dire che pensi che sia compito tuo e lui gentilmente ti aiuta 
Io non ho mai pensato che fosse compito mio. Ma in una convivenza ognuno fa quel che può per mandare avanti la casa
Se tu vivessi con un’amica penseresti che lei è carina ad aiutarti? 
Ci si alterna se non lo so fa ognuno fa per se
A quel punto ti cucini ti lavi ti stiro per te e se abbiamo due bagni io pulisco il mio


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se lo percepisci come un favore vuol dire che pensi che sia compito tuo e lui gentilmente ti aiuta
> Io non ho mai pensato che fosse compito mio. Ma in una convivenza ognuno fa quel che può per mandare avanti la casa
> Se tu vivessi con un’amica penseresti che lei è carina ad aiutarti?
> Ci si alterna se non lo so fa ognuno fa per se
> A quel punto ti cucini ti lavi ti stiro per te e se abbiamo due bagni io pulisco il mio


Sicuramente il coniuge o l’amica che non fa niente è un approfittatore. O stronzo/a. Il fatto di condividere dovrebbe essere la normalità, purtroppo non è sempre così.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sicuramente il coniuge o l’amica che non fa niente è un approfittatore. O stronzo/a. Il fatto di condividere dovrebbe essere la normalità, purtroppo non è sempre così.


Ma è un approfittatore sicuramente 
Ma tu perché lasci che se ne approfitti? Perché pensi che sia tuo compito fare tutto e lui uno stronzo a non siutarti
Ripeto non lo vivo come un aiuto. Quindi se collabori bene se no ognuno fa per se. Io non ho problemi. Certo che se lui se ne approfitta e tu ti fai carico di tutto poi non è che ti puoi lamentare


----------



## Lara3 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma è un approfittatore sicuramente
> Ma tu perché lasci che se ne approfitti? Perché pensi che sia tuo compito fare tutto e lui uno stronzo a non siutarti
> Ripeto non lo vivo come un aiuto. Quindi se collabori bene se no ognuno fa per se. Io non ho problemi. Certo che se lui se ne approfitta e tu ti fai carico di tutto poi non è che ti puoi lamentare


Per tua fortuna non hai mai conosciuto una persona così. Se vive da sola è capace vivere in immondizia piuttosto che pulire . Se convive fa spallucce oppure quando fa qualcosa lo fa talmente male che ci metti il doppio a rimettere a posto.
Mi sto ancora chiedendo se lo fa apposta oppure è totalmente negato.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei per caso mio marito ?


Hai visto mai


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per tua fortuna non hai mai conosciuto una persona così. Se vive da sola è capace vivere in immondizia piuttosto che pulire . Se convive fa spallucce oppure quando fa qualcosa lo fa talmente male che ci metti il doppio a rimettere a posto.
> Mi sto ancora chiedendo se lo fa apposta oppure è totalmente negato.


Non penso sia questione di fortuna
Lui non fa nulla. Tu cucini e stiri anche per lui?


----------



## ologramma (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggo di mariti partecipi nello gestire la casa. Ma solo io ho trovato quello storto?


no non sei sola anche alla mia lei gli sono capitato io  che non fa quasi niente


----------



## oriente70 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei per caso mio marito ?


Con mia moglie ci aiutiamo a vicenda  chi è libero aiuta l'altro . 
E ora collaborano anche i ragazzi .


----------



## ologramma (29 Febbraio 2020)

per come ho risposto  sembra che non faccio proprio niente  ma non è così per dire  l'accompagno sempre dove lei vuole , l'aiuto nella spesa giornaliera , ci facciamo tanti giretti  nei centri commerciali  e anche più lontano mi piace seguirla nelle spese  , per le mie mi serve il suo parere .
Adoriamo fare viaggi  , non mi tiro mai indietro nel fare o comperare quello che lei mi dice , delle volte aiuto in cucina per quello che sono capace (colpa delle vecchie mammine di una volta),la differenziata la faccio io e lei o anche io la scendiamo nel giorno della raccolta , non mi pesa farlo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per tua fortuna non hai mai conosciuto una persona così. Se vive da sola è capace vivere in immondizia piuttosto che pulire . Se convive fa spallucce oppure quando fa qualcosa lo fa talmente male che ci metti il doppio a rimettere a posto.
> Mi sto ancora chiedendo se lo fa apposta oppure è totalmente negato.


Lo fa apposta.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> per come ho risposto  sembra che non faccio proprio niente  ma non è così per dire  l'accompagno sempre dove lei vuole , l'aiuto nella spesa giornaliera , ci facciamo tanti giretti  nei centri commerciali  e anche più lontano mi piace seguirla nelle spese  , per le mie mi serve il suo parere .
> Adoriamo fare viaggi  , non mi tiro mai indietro nel fare o comperare quello che lei mi dice , delle volte aiuto in cucina per quello che sono capace (colpa delle vecchie mammine di una volta),la differenziata la faccio io e lei o anche io la scendiamo nel giorno della raccolta , non mi pesa farlo.


Sicuramente faceva parte del tuo lavoro anche ripulire, non lasciare le tracce del tuo passaggio.
Perché mai non farlo anche a casa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Magari qualcuna è riuscita a raddrizzare o a non sccettare quello storto che si è dovuto adeguare..
> Discorso già fatto


già


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E’ pesante, vero ?
> Ne hai parlato? Cosa dice lui ?
> Il mio sta zitto e se insisto che metta 4 piatti in lavastoviglie ne mette 2 e gli altri non li tocca.


se mi arrabbio lo fa, ma molto controvoglia.
Spontaneamente non fa niente.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se mi arrabbio lo fa, ma molto controvoglia.
> Spontaneamente non fa niente.


Però non è che tutto avvenga spontaneamente. Se vado a casa di qualcuno, ad esempio, io non muovo un dito e mi sembra formalismo dire "ti posso aiutare?". In una casa che non conosco e che non ha metratura da set cinematografico, non saprei come fare, meglio non intralciare. Ecco a volte sembra che alcuni mariti si sentano ospiti in una casa organizzata dalla moglie. Se non sa nemmeno dove sono le posate perché mai dovrebbe fare qualcosa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non è che tutto avvenga spontaneamente. Se vado a casa di qualcuno, ad esempio, io non muovo un dito e mi sembra formalismo dire "ti posso aiutare?". In una casa che non conosco e che non ha metratura da set cinematografico, non saprei come fare, meglio non intralciare. Ecco a volte sembra che alcuni mariti si sentano ospiti in una casa organizzata dalla moglie. Se non sa nemmeno dove sono le posate perché mai dovrebbe fare qualcosa?


No, sa dove è tutto, ma dice che non lo vede.
Alla fine lo faccio io, guarda caso apro il cassetto o l'anta e quello che doveva prendere è li davanti. Lo chiamo ,lo faccio notare e conferma che non lo ha visto.
Lo fa spesso,  anche con cose che sono sul tavolo non le vede.
Ha preso la piega sbagliata.
L'immondizia sa dov'è, ma non ci pensa a buttarle.
Comunque sia ha sempre una scusa pronta di questo genere.
O non la vede, o non ci pensa


----------



## Darietto (1 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non è che tutto avvenga spontaneamente. Se vado a casa di qualcuno, ad esempio, io non muovo un dito e mi sembra formalismo dire "ti posso aiutare?". In una casa che non conosco e che non ha metratura da set cinematografico, non saprei come fare, meglio non intralciare. Ecco a volte sembra che alcuni mariti si sentano ospiti *in una casa organizzata dalla moglie*. *Se non sa nemmeno dove sono le posate perché mai dovrebbe fare qualcosa?*


Non ho capito se è una critica o una giustificazione?


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No, sa dove è tutto, ma dice che non lo vede.
> Alla fine lo faccio io, guarda caso apro il cassetto o l'anta e quello che doveva prendere è li davanti. Lo chiamo ,lo faccio notare e conferma che non lo ha visto.
> Lo fa spesso,  anche con cose che sono sul tavolo non le vede.
> Ha preso la piega sbagliata.
> ...


Ma ... mio marito è bigamo ?
Cavolo è identico al tuo !
Le cose davanti al naso e dice che non le aveva viste.
O visita dall’oculista oppure una rinoplastica.
Boh


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No, sa dove è tutto, ma dice che non lo vede.
> Alla fine lo faccio io, guarda caso apro il cassetto o l'anta e quello che doveva prendere è li davanti. Lo chiamo ,lo faccio notare e conferma che non lo ha visto.
> Lo fa spesso,  anche con cose che sono sul tavolo non le vede.
> Ha preso la piega sbagliata.
> ...


Quindi vedi che la colpa è di entrambi 
Ripeto l’errore secondo me è pensare che la collaborazione sia un aiuto a noi come se quello fosse nostro compito


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma ... mio marito è bigamo ?
> Cavolo è identico al tuo !
> Le cose davanti al naso e dice che non le aveva viste.
> O visita dall’oculista oppure una rinoplastica.
> Boh


Richiedi. Cucini per lui e gli lavi e stiri le camicie?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non ho capito se è una critica o una giustificazione?


Una spiegazione, una descrizione.
C’è un libro, un libello femminista, che si intitola “Basta chiedere” che fa sarcasmo sulla giustificazione degli uomini che non collaborano. Questi hanno un atteggiamento un po’ infantile e dicono che se  gli viene detto di fare una cosa, la fanno. Ma in una casa quando ci sono da fare le cose, si fanno, seguendo competenze e gradimento, ma buttare la spazzatura non piace a nessuno, per cui i compiti più sgraditi si contrattano. 
Però credo che il piacere di essere finalmente “padrone di casa” porti molte donne inizialmente un po’ a voler organizzare a proprio piacere la routine, un po’ a giocare alla sposina da telefilm. È divertente preparare il pranzetto, accendere le candele, poi fare la doccia e presentarsi sexy. Alla terza volta è meno divertente... 
Però arrivare e mettere le gambe sotto il tavolo e pregustare il dopocena è divertente anche dopo 3000 volte


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Richiedi. Cucini per lui e gli lavi e stiri le camicie?


Eh si


----------



## Vera (1 Marzo 2020)

Ho una cara amica che si lamentava sempre del marito, dicendo appunto che in casa non facesse mai nulla. Il problema era che, fin dal primo giorno,  lei si era sempre presa cura della casa e ne era anche felice. Due cuori e una capanna con lei che faceva la mogliettina premurosa e servizievole. Poi con il tempo quello che prima era, secondo lei, la normalità era diventato di colpo intollerabile.
Ogni volta che si lamentava disegnando il marito come egoista, nullafacente, orbo, inutile, le dicevo:
"O lo molli, se proprio sei esasperata, oppure taci".
Ha smesso di lamentarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eh si


Mio figlio usava lavatrice e asciugatrice e si stirava ciò che desiderava stirato e cucinava quando non c’ero. In effetti da maschio è stato un po’ lento nell’acquisire questa autonomia di base rispetto alla sorella che era totalmente autonoma a 14 anni. Lui lo è stato dopo i venti.
.Credo che i mariti abbiano più di vent’anni.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho una cara amica che si lamentava sempre del marito, dicendo appunto che in casa non facesse mai nulla. Il problema era che, fin dal primo giorno,  lei si era sempre presa cura della casa e ne era anche felice. Due cuori e una capanna con lei che faceva la mogliettina premurosa e servizievole. Poi con il tempo quello che prima era, secondo lei, la normalità era diventato di colpo intollerabile.
> Ogni volta che si lamentava disegnando il marito come egoista, nullafacente, orbo, inutile, le dicevo:
> "O lo molli, se proprio sei esasperata, oppure taci".
> Ha smesso di lamentarsi.


Questo è quello che succede.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eh si


Allora scusa ma non capisco perché ti lamenti


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2020)

A casa mia cucina sempre mio marito. Dopo una litigata per una settimana ha cucinato solo per lui (i figli non c’erano). Non ho fatto una piega ma a fine settimana c’erano 7 camicie pantaloni mutande e calze da lavare e stirare.  Da allora che si litighi o no ognuno fa il suo.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma ... mio marito è bigamo ?
> Cavolo è identico al tuo !
> Le cose davanti al naso e dice che non le aveva viste.
> O visita dall’oculista oppure una rinoplastica.
> Boh


Noi maschietti siamo in po'fatti così, però!


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Allora scusa ma non capisco perché ti lamenti


Già è in uno stato depressivo che non si faceva la barba quando andava al lavoro, insomma indirettamente e non tanto indirettamente lo faccio per i figli.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Noi maschietti siamo in po'fatti così, però!


Ecco, un’altro


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco, un’altro


No, mi riferisco al fatto che capita di non vedere le cose che abbiamo sotto gli occhi.
Io le cose che devo fare le faccio.
Nel precedente matrimonio ,per un periodo lungo, non facevamo più di tanto, perché lo stirare ,le pulizie, si facevano fare ; ora che divento giovane  invece , sono più coinvolto nelle faccende domestiche


----------



## Martes (1 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No, mi riferisco al fatto che capita di non vedere le cose che abbiamo sotto gli occhi.


Dev'essere per forza una questione di genere? Anch'io spesso non vedo cose che poi, quando mi vengono fatte notare, mi accorgo possa essere difficilmente credibile il "non lo vedo"... ma se uno ti conosce lo sa bene che non eri in malafede


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Già è in uno stato depressivo che non si faceva la barba quando andava al lavoro, insomma indirettamente e non tanto indirettamente lo faccio per i figli.


Mi arrendo


----------



## Lostris (1 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A casa mia cucina sempre mio marito. Dopo una litigata per una settimana ha cucinato solo per lui (i figli non c’erano). Non ho fatto una piega ma a fine settimana c’erano 7 camicie pantaloni mutande e calze da lavare e stirare.  Da allora che si litighi o no ognuno fa il suo.


Direi!


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi vedi che la colpa è di entrambi
> Ripeto l’errore secondo me è pensare che la collaborazione sia un aiuto a noi come se quello fosse nostro compito


io nello sporco non ci sto e neanche a mangiare panini tutti i giorni.
è ovvio che poi io mi ritrovo carica di mansioni.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io nello sporco non ci sto e neanche a mangiare panini tutti i giorni.
> è ovvio che poi io mi ritrovo carica di mansioni.


Nemmeno io starei nello sporco
Ma se lui non collabora si cucina stira e lava per lui
Invece ci si lamenta ma poi comunque si continua ad avere l’atteggiamento da moglie attenta, il tutto perché ripeto ci hanno inculcato che quelli sono compiti nostri


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sicuramente faceva parte del tuo lavoro anche ripulire, non lasciare le tracce del tuo passaggio.
> Perché mai non farlo anche a casa?


si io ripulivo sempre prima di andare via , ma non è che era pulitissimo mi bastava togliere le macchie che provocavo , non c'era ancora il modo di proteggere  con i rotoli di cartone .
A casa non me lo permetteva , certo delle volte spazzavo ma  a lavare ci pensa lei , ma se non lo faceva non mi sono mai lamentato e non ho fatto mai pesare che lei non lo facesse  lavorava e accudiva i pargoli e puliva anche i casa dei suoi genitori, per noi tolta la cucina rimaneva solo il weekend


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nemmeno io starei nello sporco
> Ma se lui non collabora si cucina stira e lava per lui
> Invece ci si lamenta ma poi comunque si continua ad avere l’atteggiamento da moglie attenta, il tutto perché ripeto ci hanno inculcato che quelli sono compiti nostri


leggevo invece di inculcato, inculato


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> si io ripulivo sempre prima di andare via , ma non è che era pulitissimo mi bastava togliere le macchie che provocavo , non c'era ancora il modo di proteggere  con i rotoli di cartone .
> A casa non me lo permetteva , certo delle volte spazzavo ma  a lavare ci pensa lei , ma se non lo faceva non mi sono mai lamentato e non ho fatto mai pesare che lei non lo facesse  lavorava e accudiva i pargoli e puliva anche i casa dei suoi genitori, per noi tolta la cucina rimaneva solo il weekend


Volevo semplicemente farti notare che la inettitudine è voluta e fa anche comodo.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo semplicemente farti notare che la inettitudine è voluta e fa anche comodo.


Da ambo le parti


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Da ambo le parti


Un po’ meno. Se non prendo lo scatolone delle piastrelle* non è cattiva volontà, non c’è la faccio proprio.


* fatto reale


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una spiegazione, una descrizione.
> C’è un libro, un libello femminista, che si intitola “Basta chiedere” che fa sarcasmo sulla giustificazione degli uomini che non collaborano. Questi hanno un atteggiamento un po’ infantile e dicono che se  gli viene detto di fare una cosa, la fanno. Ma in una casa quando ci sono da fare le cose, si fanno, seguendo competenze e gradimento, ma buttare la spazzatura non piace a nessuno, per cui i compiti più sgraditi si contrattano.
> Però credo che il piacere di essere finalmente “padrone di casa” porti molte donne inizialmente un po’ a voler organizzare a proprio piacere la routine, un po’ a giocare alla sposina da telefilm. È divertente preparare il pranzetto, accendere le candele, poi fare la doccia e presentarsi sexy. Alla terza volta è meno divertente...
> Però arrivare e mettere le gambe sotto il tavolo e pregustare il dopocena è divertente anche dopo 3000 volte


Diciamo che tutte quelle che si lamentano del marito che non fa un cazzo di solito lo hanno abituato a essere servito inizialmente per poter avere il controllo sulla casa.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho una cara amica che si lamentava sempre del marito, dicendo appunto che in casa non facesse mai nulla. Il problema era che, fin dal primo giorno,  lei si era sempre presa cura della casa e ne era anche felice. Due cuori e una capanna con lei che faceva la mogliettina premurosa e servizievole. Poi con il tempo quello che prima era, secondo lei, la normalità era diventato di colpo intollerabile.
> Ogni volta che si lamentava disegnando il marito come egoista, nullafacente, orbo, inutile, le dicevo:
> "O lo molli, se proprio sei esasperata, oppure taci".
> Ha smesso di lamentarsi.


Esatto.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io nello sporco non ci sto e neanche a mangiare panini tutti i giorni.
> è ovvio che poi io mi ritrovo carica di mansioni.


Tu vuoi una casa a tua immagine e somiglianza.
A tuo marito non frega nulla di questo, probabilmente.
Se entrambi foste single, come vi organizzereste?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tu vuoi una casa a tua immagine e somiglianza.
> A tuo marito non frega nulla di questo, probabilmente.
> Se entrambi foste single, come vi organizzereste?


a casa di mio marito non potresti entrare, una casa da accumulatore.
.io sarei uguale ad ora.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ meno. Se non prendo lo scatolone delle piastrelle* non è cattiva volontà, non c’è la faccio proprio.
> 
> 
> * fatto reale


Se vai sul fisico , ne puoi spostare anche 2 piastrelle per volta . 
Tutte scuse


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se vai sul fisico , ne puoi spostare anche 2 piastrelle per volta .
> Tutte scuse


Infatti l’avevo fatto. Contributo ridicolo.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti l’avevo fatto. Contributo ridicolo.


Perché ridicolo ? l'importante è collaborare  in qualsiasi maniera e non guardare mentre si lavora ..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché ridicolo ? l'importante è collaborare  in qualsiasi maniera e non guardare mentre si lavora ..


Preferisci irrilevante? Non sono un bambino che si deve sentire compartecipe, sono adulta, riconosco i miei limiti che non mi mortificano, e sono in grado di fare altro di altrettanto utile.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Comunque la cosa più stupida per una coppia è litigare sulle faccende domestiche.
Eppure è la cosa più frequente.
A me piace mettere in ordine,  valuto molto l'arredamento dal punto di vista estetico.
Mia moglie è più sciatta, ha abitudini esteticamente deplorevoli che sembra mia nonna, ma è maniaca della pulizia.
Se ti cade una briciola mentre mangi ti salta addosso.
Tra fare sesso e pulire il bagno ha sempre messo come priorità la seconda cosa.
Anche appena sposati.
Quando veniva a casa mia era esattamente il contrario.
Questo perché tendenzialmente alcune donne, forse molte, tendono a diventare "padrone" di casa e a mantenere sotto controllo ogni forma di vita in essa. Un controllo che si esercita anche con l'assunzione di funzioni domestiche e con il progressivo lamento di ciò.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Preferisci irrilevante? Non sono un bambino che si deve sentire compartecipe, sono adulta, riconosco i miei limiti che non mi mortificano, e sono in grado di fare altro di altrettanto utile.


Sei te che hai valutato il tuo contributo come ridicolo. vedere se è irrilevante o no spetta al "piastrellista".


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sei te che hai valutato il tuo contributo come ridicolo. vedere se è irrilevante o no spetta al "piastrellista".


Il piastrellista non era certamente mio marito


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggo di mariti partecipi nello gestire la casa. Ma solo io ho trovato quello storto?


Io nella gestione della casa non sono partecipe, sono escludente. O lo fai tu, o lo faccio io. E solo a condizione che tu stia fuori dai coglioni. roba che ha sempre scatenato tragedie.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se lo percepisci come un favore vuol dire che pensi che sia compito tuo e lui gentilmente ti aiuta
> Io non ho mai pensato che fosse compito mio. Ma in una convivenza ognuno fa quel che può per mandare avanti la casa
> Se tu vivessi con un’amica penseresti che lei è carina ad aiutarti?
> Ci si alterna se non lo so fa ognuno fa per se
> A quel punto ti cucini ti lavi ti stiro per te e se abbiamo due bagni io pulisco il mio


Avere cura della casa è una componente fondamentale  del sentire un posto casa propria.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io nella gestione della casa non sono partecipe, sono escludente. O lo fai tu, o lo faccio io. E solo a condizione che tu stia fuori dai coglioni. roba che ha sempre scatenato tragedie.


a me da fastidio se io sto facendo una cosa è l'altro vuole aiutarmi su quella stessa. Lo considero tempo sprecato e ci si intralcia a vicenda


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me da fastidio se io sto facendo una cosa è l'altro vuole aiutarmi su quella stessa. Lo considero tempo sprecato e ci si intralcia a vicenda


 troppi galli a cantare non si fa mai giorno


----------



## feather (4 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> troppi galli a cantare non si fa mai giorno


Dipende dai galli. Se cantano in concerto o se si cantano contro..


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Marzo 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Dipende dai galli. Se cantano in concerto o se si cantano contro..


Il concerto va comunque diretto. Sennò è cacofonia e basta.


----------

